# Solved: How to fix Bf2 crash when joining a server



## jr4116 (Jun 27, 2011)

when joining a server you might have your game crash and go back to your desktop screen there is a simple salution to this, open task manager ctrl+alt+del then click on processes tab, find Bf2, right click it and select Set afinity make sure only cpu 0 is selected.
this is all you will need to do the down side to this is that you will have to do this every time you load the game. but for people that have this problem, Im afraid i have not come across any other salution.
good luck!


----------



## shannon08 (Jul 30, 2008)

As I know it could be something simple like punkbuster playing up, a manual update will usually fix it: http://www.evenbalance.com/index.php?pag


----------

